# Do I need all the same track?



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

At my local hobby shop, they have 3~4ft pieces of straight track for around $6 and then several different random curves and switches and things. 

now, I know theres a ton of neat tricks to making the track and ties itself look realistic, but my concern is if I need to keep it all the same (so long as its all the same size). In the straights, theres a box of brown ties and a box of black ties, and in the packages of curves and such the colors and brands all differ depending on exactly what youre trying to accomplish. 

It may sound odd to ask, but how do you guys keep your tracks uniform?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not keep it uniform. In real life not all tracks look the same. You should only get nickel silver track. It gets to humid down there in chuck town for other tracks. If you are going to run older trains Code 100 would be best. As for the look it is up to you. Go with what you think looks good.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

> a box of brown ties and a box of black ties


If this is Atlas track and if my memory is correct then one is Code 83 rail and the other is code 100 rail (search to learn the difference).
Most people use the same code number rails to make it easier to join track together. This is not a requirement and is common on prototype railroads to use a different size rail on spurs, sidings and branch lines then used on the main line.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

REV said:


> At my local hobby shop, they have 3~4ft pieces of straight track for around $6 and then several different random curves and switches and things.
> 
> now, I know theres a ton of neat tricks to making the track and ties itself look realistic, but my concern is if I need to keep it all the same (so long as its all the same size). In the straights, theres a box of brown ties and a box of black ties, and in the packages of curves and such the colors and brands all differ depending on exactly what youre trying to accomplish.
> 
> It may sound odd to ask, but how do you guys keep your tracks uniform?


It would help if we knew what gauge the track is?

Brown tie and black tie most of the time in O will differ in the height.
O is higher most true O has black ties, O/27 is a little lower, and most have brown ties.

I guess your asking about HO with a four foot length mentioned? :dunno:


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

ah, sorry HO


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Rev

Isn't the 3 ft long 'straight' track you saw at the HS actually
Flex track? Flex track can be, as it's name implies, bent to
any curvature you may want. You should not need, in most
cases, any 'curved' tracks when using it. Sometimes short ones help your
track geometry at turnouts though. Most modellers use flex track,
Check the various HO videos and photos and you'll see flex track in
use curving along a variety of landscapes.

As waltr brought up, there is code 83 and code 100. You'll find
code 100 on most layouts. However, those who are looking for an
even finer proto look will use the code 83. There is a slight
difference in rail height that some older trains can't use.

Tie color is not important, you can use the cheap craft paints from
Walmart to match whatever you have. I just spent the afternoon
painting the sides of my rails as a form of weathering using that paint. A very
relaxing and easy chore when nothing else is due. 

Don


----------



## REV (Sep 25, 2013)

im assuming that 83 is more realistic, but 100 would be better for varied trains? 

yes, i do believe it was flex track. i was able to bend it around while playing with it, and also yes the color denotes the code when i actually looked at them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Whether you decide on code 83 or code 100 you want to use
Flex track. It bends to whatever curve you want to use in
your layout. And it's more economical than buying individual
track sections.

Don


----------

